# Freeze plug Kabota L245DT



## kabotal245dt (May 11, 2016)

I need to know what manual will show me how to get to the plug on my tractor
Thanks Wendy


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Wendy.
What plug are you talking about...can you post pics.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Wendy,

Welcome to the Tractor Forum.

Messick's (see their ad at top of page) has a service manual for your Kubota for $75. Hopefully, it will cover freeze plugs. Click on their ad to contact them.

See attached parts diagrams for your engine block and head. See items #6 & #7 on the engine diagram and items #7 & #8 on the head diagram.

If you can't see the plug, you've probably got a fairly big job coming your way.


----------

